

Cosmic Ray Particles Will Reveal Molten Hearts of Fukushima Daiichi's Reactors - QuantumRoar
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/energy/nuclear/cosmic-ray-particles-will-reveal-the-molten-hearts-of-fukushima-daiichis-reactors

======
tantalor
This same technique can be used to LOOK INSIDE VOLCANOS,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muon_tomography#Mu-
Ray_project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muon_tomography#Mu-Ray_project)

~~~
danbruc
It has also been used to search for unknown chambers in the pyramids [1].

[1]
[http://www2.lns.mit.edu/fisherp/AlvarezPyramids.pdf](http://www2.lns.mit.edu/fisherp/AlvarezPyramids.pdf)

~~~
batbomb
From what I've heard from people close-ish to that experiment, it was always a
PoC to see of muon tomography could be used to passively scan trucks for
nuclear material.

